# Geekvape M100 Box Mod 2500mAh (Aegis Mini 2)



## Timwis (10/8/21)

*Features:*
1. IP68 rated tri-proof mod
2. Internal 2500mah battery, max 100W output
3. Stable output buck-boost tech
4. 1.08-inch full screen
5. Accidental press protection
6. A-lock, toggle the A-lock left/ right to turn on/off the A-lock
7. VW/ VPC/ Bypass/ Stealth modess

Brand: Geekvape
Unit: 1 Set
Battery: built-in 2500mah battery
Output: max 100W
Output voltage: 8.5V
Resistance range: 0.1-3ohm
Screen: 1.08 inch full display
Charging: 5V/2A
Low voltage warning: 3.3V+-0.1V
PCBA Temperature alarm: 85C
Longest vaping time: 10+-1s
Working temperature: -10-40C
Stand-by current: < 10uA
Storage temperature: -20-60C
Thread: 510

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------

